# Movie self defence scene



## Headhunter (Jul 6, 2017)

So yes this is from a movie but I think it raises some very interesting points about self defence. Firstly the girl getting in trouble for hurting a boy who was bullying her. Surely the boy should be in more trouble for attacking a girl but these days it doesnt work that way. second the school counsellor asking if he thinks it's right to teach his kid to fight and he replies "to fight no but to defend herself yes" I think that's exactly right and sadly there's people out there who think teaching self defence to kids is wrong and think everything can be sorted with words well unfortunately it can't.

Also the second part where the dad attacks him from behind and he defends himself and then the woman yells to arrest him for defending himself. I think in a lot of places he actually would be arrested.

So again yes it's a movie I know that I'm not dumb it's a brainless action movie but those situations do seem very realistic and ive seen them happen before.

Just thought it'd be interesting to share.


----------



## jobo (Jul 7, 2017)

Headhunter said:


> So yes this is from a movie but I think it raises some very interesting points about self defence. Firstly the girl getting in trouble for hurting a boy who was bullying her. Surely the boy should be in more trouble for attacking a girl but these days it doesnt work that way. second the school counsellor asking if he thinks it's right to teach his kid to fight and he replies "to fight no but to defend herself yes" I think that's exactly right and sadly there's people out there who think teaching self defence to kids is wrong and think everything can be sorted with words well unfortunately it can't.
> 
> Also the second part where the dad attacks him from behind and he defends himself and then the woman yells to arrest him for defending himself. I think in a lot of places he actually would be arrested.
> 
> ...


I had a chat with a councillor once who told me that violence,does doesn't solve anything, but she was wrong,in some situations its the only solution. Ps, all JS films,are true  life,


----------



## Balrog (Aug 1, 2017)

The lion's share of councilors, teachers and principals live in a utopian liberal dream world, full of rainbows and unicorns.  They cannot comprehend the basic concept that violence sometimes really is necessary.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Aug 1, 2017)

Haven't watched the video yet.  There is nothing wrong with fighting.  I don't know why so many people in the world make it to be something so awful.  Sometimes fighting and self-defense are the same thing.  A person can't be good in that scenario unless they train how to fight.  The worst time to learn how to fight is when you are actually in a fight.  It's like swimming, the worst time to learn how to swim is when you are drowning.


----------



## drop bear (Aug 1, 2017)

Balrog said:


> The lion's share of councilors, teachers and principals live in a utopian liberal dream world, full of rainbows and unicorns.  They cannot comprehend the basic concept that violence sometimes really is necessary.



Most people don't because they are not trapped in a social setting and left to fend for themselves.

If a bully accosts you in the street you can leave or escape. If that bully lives in a small town or you are in prison or school. You can't escape and it becomes this ongoing threat. You may have to bash the guy to back him off.


----------



## hoshin1600 (Aug 2, 2017)

jobo said:


> I had a chat with a councillor once who told me that violence, doesn't solve anything


most people with this attitude came to that conclusion due to imaginary deduction. they have never actually been face to face with pure malevolence.  the only way to deal with a person who's intent on causing you serious evil harm just because they can, is to meet that evil with an equal or greater amount of it.  group hugs and communication will never change that.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Aug 2, 2017)

jobo said:


> I had a chat with a councillor once who told me that violence,does doesn't solve anything, but she was wrong,in some situations its the only solution. Ps, all JS films,are true  life,


Violence doesn't solve anything but when attacked, these same people pray that someone will come and save them, often times with same violence that they speak down on.


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 2, 2017)

Councillors and counsellors are two completely different things. 

Councillors can often be violent. Gwynedd councillor Chris O'Neal charged with assault - BBC News
Counsellors like to hold your hand in a non sexual, non threatening way and tell you it will all be fine.


----------



## wingchun100 (Aug 3, 2017)

I know a kid who has a bully for a sister. She never learned her lesson...just kept nagging him, pounding on his bedroom door when he wanted privacy, harassing him, insulting him, and yes even getting slightly physical with him...until he lost it and kicked her a solid one in the gut. Then she started learning to leave him the hell alone.

And I mention the "slightly physical" to address a point: we all know how annoying it can be when a bully just keeps running their mouth or doing things that are annoying (like pounding on your door). Is it right to hit first when they haven't taken a swing yet? Maybe not. Will it keep them from coming back to pound on the door again? Probably.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Aug 3, 2017)

wingchun100 said:


> I know a kid who has a bully for a sister. She never learned her lesson...just kept nagging him, pounding on his bedroom door when he wanted privacy, harassing him, insulting him, and yes even getting slightly physical with him...until he lost it and kicked her a solid one in the gut. Then she started learning to leave him the hell alone.
> 
> And I mention the "slightly physical" to address a point: we all know how annoying it can be when a bully just keeps running their mouth or doing things that are annoying (like pounding on your door). Is it right to hit first when they haven't taken a swing yet? Maybe not. Will it keep them from coming back to pound on the door again? Probably.


Sounds good to me.  Talk crap get punched or kicked lol


----------



## wingchun100 (Aug 4, 2017)

JowGaWolf said:


> Sounds good to me.  Talk crap get punched or kicked lol



That's my motto!


----------



## JowGaWolf (Aug 4, 2017)

Headhunter said:


> So yes this is from a movie but I think it raises some very interesting points about self defence. Firstly the girl getting in trouble for hurting a boy who was bullying her. Surely the boy should be in more trouble for attacking a girl but these days it doesnt work that way. second the school counsellor asking if he thinks it's right to teach his kid to fight and he replies "to fight no but to defend herself yes" I think that's exactly right and sadly there's people out there who think teaching self defence to kids is wrong and think everything can be sorted with words well unfortunately it can't.
> 
> Also the second part where the dad attacks him from behind and he defends himself and then the woman yells to arrest him for defending himself. I think in a lot of places he actually would be arrested.
> 
> ...


I finally got a chance to see the movie clip.  I've seen the movie before.. It's a decent movie.  I could watch it more than once.  A bully is easy to deal with because they are like lions.  They prey on the weak and those who are less likely to fight back.   Lions never hunt for the strongest animal in herd.  Their job is to hunt without getting messed up so they pick the animal that is the least likely to beat them up.   A bully is the same way.  Why would a bully pick on someone that's going to punch him in his face? That just makes the bully's job too difficult.


----------

